

Ask HN: What to do with invoices on a side project? - MichaelTT

I want to start a SaaS side project, and of course accept payments.<p>Do I have to give my clients a proforma invoice or something similar for their accountancy?<p>Should I create a LLC or something similar?<p>Thank you.
======
pettycash
Search HN. There are plenty of discussion threads for c corp vs S corp vs LLC

In terms of invoices, depends on a client. Cut a contract, and work with them
to specify what they would like. Protect yourself

------
MichaelTT
Really, no one?

